# Winter Gloves..... Recommended?????



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone. 

Last year in the winter time i did suffer big time with the hands. I was using a so called waterproof Sealskin glove. 

These gloves tbh were shocking. My hands suffered with being totally wet and cold, to the point where i had to get off the bike and carry it on my shoulder in order to gain warmth back in the hands. 

Can anybody recommend the best glove they have used for winter cycling???????


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2015)

Last couple of years I've gone for the cheap end of the scale and used Aldi ones. They eventually let in the water but they are cheap enough that you can have multiple pairs. In the depths of winter I wear a thinner glove underneath as well - a power stretch one. That may seem excessive but I suffer from Raynauds Syndrome so need to keep mine warmer than the average person. If I get too hot I just remove the outer layer and stuff it in a pocket. I've tried various more expensive gloves but the Aldi ones are just as good. (Anyone know when the Winter Cycle Gear day is?)


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the response. The gloves i had were recommended and i certainly wouldn't recommend. I was at the point of emailing Sealskins to tell them who bad they really where.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2015)

Assuming that you aren't using tight gloves, how about also using a pair of the thin thermal gloves available for a couple of quid from your local market/ebay. They won't help in the wet but are a great help in the cold.


----------



## vickster (18 Aug 2015)

I got some from decathlon last winter, warm but can't vouch for their waterproof ness...I don't ride in the rain voluntarily if it's cold!

You should complain to sealskinz if they market them as waterproof


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Hi Jenkins. I am an all rounder in cycling i do love the winter, and when it's raining i will be out in the thick of it. I will find the right outfit for me its trial and error i suppose.


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Vickster i should of in all fairness, and i may just get onto them right now.


----------



## Stephen Piper (18 Aug 2015)

Aldi gloves here too. I use cheap army surplus gortex overmitts when it's raining, OK for an hour or two before they start to let the water in.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Aug 2015)

I know the answer to this but it is no good to you if you are afraid of being a fashion Victim.


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Steve........ go on buddy?????


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2015)

Honestly I've tried a number of gloves over the years, including the sealskin ones. None have kept the water out for hours, but the Aldi ones are about £5 I think, under £10 anyway.


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

Aldi it is then....... they best have the winter kit in soon hahah


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2015)

I've been recommended Gore winter gloves and you have reminded me to get some !


----------



## Nikko1829 (18 Aug 2015)

I'm good for something Katherine haha


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2015)

Sealskinz mittens work well for me. Keep me dry and I wear gloves inside if I need more warmth, or put one of those click hand warmers in each one. £10 in a sale. Maybe yours are faulty?


----------



## ACS (18 Aug 2015)

Buying winter gloves is a little bit like buying a saddle what works for one may not work for another.

When I first started commuting in 09 I purchased a pair of Sealskins 'waterproof' gloves and quickly discovered that they were not waterproof in fact calling them so could be considered false advertising. The were not warm either in temperatures below 5 deg C. Complete waste of money.

I currently use Endure Deluge Gloves for both commuting and audax riding during the winter / colder months. The sternest test was during this years Tour of East Lothian (Feb) where the weather was diabolical. The heavy rain, which turned to sleet and then snow in a driving unrelating gale, saturated the gloves completely and while the gloves got very wet my hands never got cold despite the near arctic conditions. When the temperatures really drop (> -5 deg C), I live in NE Scotland, a pair of Sealskin merino wool liners are a superb.

My current pair are now 3 years old and I will be replacing them in the next month or so.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2015)

I've used Sealskinz gloves for a while and have found them to be pretty useless. Anyway, the linings are falling apart so I'll be looking around. I've used Lidl's £6 ski-gloves too. They are quite warm but not specially waterproof........ warmer than the Sealskinz but a fifth of the cost !


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2015)

I make do with these, on really cold days, with warm gloves worn inside:

https://hestragloves.com/sport/en-us/gloves/outdoor/35501-windstopper-pullover-mitt-man-woman/100/


----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2015)

TKMax also have some half-way decent ski gloves sometimes. If you go to a specialist snow sports retailer, be prepared to have your wallet voided.......rather like a bike shop really...


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Aug 2015)

Aldi ones for me too, and their mittens if really cold - make sure they are not tight, makes a huge difference. I like them big enough to take a pair of thin thinsulate gloves under, and if the weather looks wet, a pair of disposable gloves too.


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Aug 2015)

Planet X lobster claw type gloves are the best I've used over the years


----------



## Custom24 (18 Aug 2015)

For warmth, Decathlon 720 winter gloves for me. I found them better than the aldi ones, of which I have several. 

I learned last winter, thanks to this forum, not to wear tight layers on the hands, because it restricts circulation. That made a world of difference. 

Haven't yet invested in waterproof and warm gloves. Pro viz feel ok when I tried them on.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2015)

Question for those not liking sealskinz: can the water run down your arms into the gloves, inside the membrane? It took me one failure to realise the cuffs of my jacket need to go over the gloves.


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> Question for those not liking sealskinz: can the water run down your arms into the gloves, inside the membrane? It took me one failure to realise the cuffs of my jacket need to go over the gloves.


No I usually check that they go over the glove to keep me warm. And the same with waterproof trousers and the overshoes too.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2015)

I appreciate its an unfashionable choice these days, but I get on well with Sealskinz and suffer none if the adverse issues that others seem to. This winter will be the 6th that mine have been doing sterling service.


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2015)

I haven't had any trouble with Sealskinz letting in water, just with cold fingers on icy days. Mine fit snuggly and I think I need to get a bigger size to wear some warm liners inside.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2015)

I've been looking for winter gloves for years. Got Sealskinz and Altura Night Vision. Neither stop water getting in, I might get some lobster mitts this year.

However a pair of ski glove liners (couple of quid from Sports Direct) mean that my hands can stay warm even when they get wet so at least I've solved the cold hands bit (well I haven't, 'Teef told me about the idea)


----------



## User482 (25 Aug 2015)

Nikko1829 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Last year in the winter time i did suffer big time with the hands. I was using a so called waterproof Sealskin glove.
> 
> ...



Like some others here, I found the sealskinz "porelle" gloves to have the waterproofing qualities of a damp sponge. They're quite warm in cold, dry conditions but very quickly get saturated when it rains, and they build up sweat easily. I have a pair of cheap Aldi gloves ready to go as soon as it's cold enough. They surely can't be any worse.


----------



## JMAG (25 Aug 2015)

I have a bright blue pair of random ski gloves that did a sterling job in Jan/Feb this year.


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2015)

JMAG said:


> I have a bright blue pair of random ski gloves that did a sterling job in Jan/Feb this year.


Actually, I used to ride in random ski gloves but the problem is that they did get quite waterlogged and all were fine and warm while you're still active but most were absolutely awful if you have to do a second ride once you'd taken them off and not been able to warm them up properly. The sensation was akin to plunging your hand into a sponge that's been in ice water. So, good for commuting where you can leave them near a heater at a workplace for hours, but not nice if you rode to/from a meeting.

They also worked better for gripping bars than operating levers, which I guess is what they were made for, so ideal for fixed-wheel or single-speed with coaster brake, eh?


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2015)

But that is why I use Aldi gloves as I can take multiple pairs with me so that I can reduce the number of times I have to put on wet gloves....


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2015)

summerdays said:


> But that is why I use Aldi gloves as I can take multiple pairs with me so that I can reduce the number of times I have to put on wet gloves....


I find carrying wet gloves annoying too  I'm just really intolerant of bad kit so I'm surprised my Sealskinz sports mittens are so good and have yet to get wet through (apart from when I had them over the sleeve cuffs!) when so many others are grumbling about them not working.


----------



## downfader (29 Aug 2015)

I use the Planet X hiviz gloves - got them for £7. Not waterproof but just thick enough and insulated enough that it doesnt usually matter on a 12 mile around trip. They lose a bit of insulation if you wash them though and you'd need to put them on a low spin at most. 

I'm presuming the OP isnt using the woolley type of seakskinz? The inner membrane on those will breakdown in the wash and the outer material will just hold water after a while. OK in dry weather though. The ski-type variety is better, but my god do they stink after a bit!


----------



## zacklaws (30 Aug 2015)

I use gloves designed for motor cyclo cross in winter when it gets very cold, the pair I have is made by alpinestars, windproof,waterproof, very warm and tough enough if you come off on the ice and snow


----------



## puffinbilly (30 Aug 2015)

Just a heads up about the Aldi winter event - for cycling gear - it's usually the last Thursday in September.


----------



## Doyleyburger (30 Aug 2015)

Another vote for the Aldi gloves here.
They are so warm, maybe a little too much but they do the job. They do however eventually let the water in if you get caught out


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Aug 2015)

Nikko1829 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Last year in the winter time i did suffer big time with the hands. I was using a so called waterproof Sealskin glove.
> 
> ...



http://mobile.snowandrock.com/salom...ki-snowboard-outdoor-sports/fcp-product/65314

Ski gloves.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Just a heads up about the Aldi winter event - for cycling gear - it's usually the last Thursday in September.


Thanks


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

This topic goes round and round every year.

I have been riding bikes for over 50 years and motorbikes over 30 years. I have tried all sorts of gloves for Winter, from cheap to very expensive. Even with the very expensive ones you can get some leakage and then the cold sets in.

My commute to work is about 20 km and I often ride it in Winter. It takes about 1 hour 15 minutes. I dont think people are riding for much longer than that in Winter if they can help it. Unless it is a crisp, sunny dry morning.

I live in Denmark and ride my cycle until it gets to about -15, if the roads allow it. On my hands in Winter I wear a pair of silk gloves, a thick pair of insulated gloves and what keeps me warm and dry is a pair of camouflaged military overmitts from e Bay, they cost about £11. These 3 gloves combined will keep your hands dry, warm and draft free. Even when it is well past freezing you will be comfortable.

They take a little time to get used to riding in them but my hands are never cold. I have wasted lots of money on Winter gloves but I find that this is the answer.


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> This topic goes round and round every year.


But the gloves available vary and it may be the first time someone has commuted in wintertime. I have a very old pair of Aldi gloves, they are no where near as good as the ones I have bought for the last 3 years, so advice changes.


----------



## downfader (31 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> This topic goes round and round every year.
> 
> I have been riding bikes for over 50 years and motorbikes over 30 years. I have tried all sorts of gloves for Winter, from cheap to very expensive. Even with the very expensive ones you can get some leakage and then the cold sets in.
> 
> ...



Layering is my approach too if the temp is setting below 5 degrees. 

I use some cotton catering gloves (very thin and small so bung an extra set on for going home to limit and dampness) under the thicker Endura reflective gloves I have. Staying warm is about trapping air inside and limiting wind on the fingers. Windprofing is a must. Your mitts are fulfilling these criteria


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2015)

Downfader, you are totally correct about the windproofing. The wind can bite right down to your bones. Even if your hands are damp, if the wind keeps off them they will stay warm.


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I make do with these, on really cold days, with warm gloves worn inside:
> 
> https://hestragloves.com/sport/en-us/gloves/outdoor/35501-windstopper-pullover-mitt-man-woman/100/



Really need to get myself some Hestra gloves - a colleague raves about their cycling-specific model: 
Hestra Bike Tracker

They ought to be good, given that Hestra is a Swedish company that supplies gloves to pro-level ski racers - so you'd think they might know a thing or two about how to keep hands warm and dry while retaining enough dexterity to handle ski poles.


----------



## mythste (4 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Really need to get myself some Hestra gloves - a colleague raves about their cycling-specific model:
> Hestra Bike Tracker
> 
> They ought to be good, given that Hestra is a Swedish company that supplies gloves to pro-level ski racers - so you'd think they might know a thing or two about how to keep hands warm and dry while retaining enough dexterity to handle ski poles.



Yeah... Ski Poles...


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2015)

mythste said:


> Yeah... Ski Poles...



I say! How very cheeky!


----------



## sanddancer (6 Sep 2015)

I have a pair of aldi and lidl winter gloves.
the crane aldi ones are thicker as they have a seperate fleece lining.
lidls have bike stuff in tomorrow with their winter gloves for £3.99.
Worth a look even for a spare pair or autumn/spring.
or as said get silk gloves as inners.
and get a pair from aldi near the end of the month .
its two pairs for less than a tenner


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2015)

Not quite winter here (Just yet) but I have a pair of Endura Striker gloves which have an inside liner. The liner is rather on the light side though But im sure it would keep your fingers fairly warm'ish


----------



## Tom B (22 Sep 2015)

Aldi had some Lobster Claws last year for about 8quid.. 

They was even better than the normal gloves. Two fingers to keep each other cosy and less stitches to leak. The stitching there is is also less tightly formed and stretched so leaks less.

My sealskins were poo and sealskins didn't want to know! 

My advice with gloves is to get some that are fitted and easy on/off. Don't get them fitting in any way tight as the stretch and give comes at the expense of the waterproof.


----------



## claudbutler (29 Sep 2015)

I have had a pair of OUTEREDGE for the past two winters.They were very warm the stiching is just started to come apart so will be looking for new ones soon.Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Janine (1 Oct 2015)

Life saving topic 
I have ski gloves from SportsDirect (always one size bigger to be able to use some other layer but now I'm not sure if that's a good idea - circulation etc.). They are fine for me for a weather above 0 C (or +7 C and strong cold wind) and a journey no longer than 20 min.
Winter 2010 was so cold that I had to stop cycling to work and bought a car ha ha ha!
Now, in another town and different job it takes me 1h to get to work and I'm already thinking about winter.
My husband used to ride a motorbike and I will take his gloves and hope they're warmer. If not I will try advice from this forum, layers of materials sound very reasonably.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2015)

martint235 said:


> I've been looking for winter gloves for years. Got Sealskinz and Altura Night Vision. Neither stop water getting in, I might get some lobster mitts this year.
> 
> However a pair of ski glove liners (couple of quid from Sports Direct) mean that my hands can stay warm even when they get wet so at least I've solved the cold hands bit (well I haven't, 'Teef told me about the idea)



I'd certainly second the comment about glove liners...they can make a world of difference. See if you can find some silk ones, light, tough and amazingly warm under a pair of more conventional waterproof cycling gloves.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (5 Oct 2015)

I use Endura strike gloves. They claim to be water proof but are not, they do however keep my hands warm (I suffer with cold hands and feet) These will be on their third winter this year and are still fine (although they do get a bit smelly after a week of commuting in the rain and need a wash) I have tried various other gloves and none have been as good as these. The only criticism I have is the cuff could be a little longer (I think the endura deluge is the same glove with a longer cuff) and can it be difficult to tuck my sleeve over the glove


----------



## Tojo (5 Oct 2015)

Nikko1829 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Last year in the winter time i did suffer big time with the hands. I was using a so called waterproof Sealskin glove.
> 
> ...




The warmest water resistant ones money can buy.......


----------



## Bazzer (5 Oct 2015)

Another one here for Aldi gloves. Plus they fit snugly inside some other gloves I have for when it is really cold.


----------



## MattDB (27 Oct 2015)

I got some altura ones ages ago which were really waterproof - they were very thick, unfortunately I threw them in the wash and it messed the lining up.

For warmth - I started wearing a pair of cotton gloves underneath - something like this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dermatologi...&qid=1445981378&sr=1-1&keywords=cotton+gloves


----------



## MattDB (27 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Sealskinz mittens work well for me. Keep me dry and I wear gloves inside if I need more warmth, or put one of those click hand warmers in each one. £10 in a sale. Maybe yours are faulty?


Do you use STI shifters? I wore mitts and really struggled to change (and more importantly brake!)


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2015)

MattDB said:


> Do you use STI shifters? I wore mitts and really struggled to change (and more importantly brake!)


No. I hate the fiddly things! Various levers on most bikes, twist grip on one and SIS triggers on one.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (4 Dec 2015)

I'm in the process of upgrading all my cycling kit (got a mega post coming up). As part of this process I decided on a pair of specialized radiant winter gloves, which claim to be touch screen compatible and reflective, on both these aspects they are not particularly impressive. However, yesterday I got caught in a heavy downpour on my commute home with the temp hovering around 2C. My hands were warm throughout and there was no water ingress. They are not the perfect pair of gloves for a few reasons but in terms of being warm and waterproof, so far so good.


----------



## NCFC-Biker (22 Dec 2015)

My warmest 'general' gloves are montane prism, very warm. Not being able to tighten round the wrist and lack of grip isn't great though. 

I also have a pair of Rab vapour-rise which I think would be good for cycling. Warm, grippy, pretty waterproof and a Velcro wrist strap. 

Both can be had for around £25 a pair at the min.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2015)

Aldi have introduced a range of skiwear that is highly regarded. It includes some decent gloves for under £20. I'm not sure if they are available in the UK but they are worth seeking out. Sealskinz are effing useless. Don't believe the sales patter about them being used by Special Forces. They are shite, and expensive shite at that.


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (22 Dec 2015)

Aldi ski mitts from last year, generously waterproofed with Fabsil, I find having a bit of room for your fingers to move about inside the glove really helps keep the circulation going, they are almost always too warm, but I won't complain about that, I suffer with ordinary gloves, finger tips sieze up, and it starts to get seriously painful.


----------



## Jack Velo (22 Dec 2015)

I got a cheap pair from Wilkinsons a couple of weeks ago and they're quite good. Keep my hands warm enough and are comfortable.


----------

